# amiibo Regrets



## JasonBurrows (Mar 13, 2015)

I am posting this topic to ask people if they have any regrets to share regarding amiibo?

My regrets is not being able to preorder two of each rare amiibo before they completely sold out.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Mar 13, 2015)

I regret not buying the Wii Fit trainer day one when i saw her


----------



## Zane (Mar 13, 2015)

Marth, Villager, and Wii Fit Trainer were all in my hands on launch and I DIDNT BUY ANYY OF THEM


----------



## MishMeesh (Mar 13, 2015)

I regret that the enjoyment of amiibos has been crapped upon by scalpers.


----------



## mynooka (Mar 13, 2015)

MishMeesh said:


> I regret that the enjoyment of amiibos has been crapped upon by scalpers.



Amen to that.  I hate seeing deals on forums that people post and replies saying "THANKS!! GOT 4 OF 'EM!!"  Like a big ol' F U to you buddy.

The only saving grace is that they aren't really necessary to have to enjoy games.       ...yet


----------



## JCnator (Mar 13, 2015)

mynooka said:


> Amen to that.  I hate seeing deals on forums that people post and replies saying "THANKS!! GOT 4 OF 'EM!!"  Like a big ol' F U to you buddy.
> 
> The only saving grace is that they aren't really necessary to have to enjoy games.       ...yet



Which is further proven that the rarest amiibo usually have much less potential on getting compatible games than the more common ones. Therefore, most amiibo related to Mario, Zelda and Pok?mon are going to be the most useful amiibo outside of Smash.

My regret is not having preordered a Villager amiibo before launch, as I never knew they would immediately fly off the shelves. And scalpers are going to enjoy printing money out of their greed. Curse you, capitalism!


----------



## oath2order (Mar 13, 2015)

MishMeesh said:


> I regret that the enjoyment of amiibos has been crapped upon by scalpers.



Like the OP


----------



## n64king (Mar 13, 2015)

I regret nothing.


----------



## Jake (Mar 14, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> I am posting this topic to ask people if they have any regrets to share regarding amiibo?
> 
> My regrets is not being able to preorder two of each rare amiibo before they completely sold out.



i thought you said that you would not believe any amiibo were 'rare" unless nintendo themselves stated it and then you heard form a nintendo ******official******** said none of them are rare

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...cial-General-Discussion&p=4607778#post4607778

what are you talking about


----------



## Mayor Jannely (Mar 14, 2015)

Totally regret not preordering Rosalina </3


----------



## Dulcettie (Mar 14, 2015)

I regret not pre-ordering Pit, since I knew from the get go that he was the only one I wanted. I had to spend $30 to get him instead of $12 >.<


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Mar 14, 2015)

Not getting a Fox Amiibo when I saw one. I heard that he's semi-rare, and I'm kind of worried I won't be able to find him again.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 14, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Like the OP


I have not sold any.


----------



## Murray (Mar 14, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> I have not sold any.



yea you are just hoarding them


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 14, 2015)

Murray said:


> yea you are just hoarding them


Awww.. I have only bought two of the following amiibo. 

Sonic the Hedgehog
Mega Man
Charizard
Wario


----------



## strawberrywine (Mar 15, 2015)

Not getting Ike when I saw him because I thought that since the new Fire Emblem game is coming and Fire Emblem amiibo are compatible with Project S.T.E.A.M there would still be lots of him available...


----------



## Flop (Mar 17, 2015)

Jake. said:


> i thought you said that you would not believe any amiibo were 'rare" unless nintendo themselves stated it and then you heard form a nintendo ******official******** said none of them are rare
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...cial-General-Discussion&p=4607778#post4607778
> 
> what are you talking about



He enjoys bragging and then whining when he doesn't get his way for once. It's an amusing and endless cycle. 

As for me, I still enjoy them. I just regret not buying them before Christmas.

- - - Post Merge - - -



JasonBurrows said:


> Awww.. I have only bought two of the following amiibo.
> 
> Sonic the Hedgehog
> Mega Man
> ...


"2 of the following"
What? Hahahaha that's a weird way to tell people what you  have.


----------



## Chris (Mar 17, 2015)

I reget not preordering Shulk.  I didn't have any interest in him until preorders sold out.


----------



## Flop (Mar 17, 2015)

Tina said:


> I reget not preordering Shulk.  I didn't have any interest in him until preorders sold out.


GameStop was taking preorders for a May restock last time I checked a couple weeks ago.


----------



## n64king (Mar 17, 2015)

Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> Not getting a Fox Amiibo when I saw one. I heard that he's semi-rare, and I'm kind of worried I won't be able to find him again.



Are you in North America? He seems to restock every so often and GameStop's website says there's a handful within a distance from me. Of course that could just be my area. But I should think Fox is within reach still.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Mar 17, 2015)

Not preordering Villager when I preordered my Smash Wii U Premium Set (Smash Wii U, GameCube controller, GameCube adapter) on Amazon... He was like the only amiibo I wanted after Ness, Captain Falcon, and Luigi... (Thankfully, I got Luigi at least!)


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 18, 2015)

I know this sounds quite paranoid and all, but in *upmost honesty* with everyone... My *largest* regret is wanting to unbox amiibo figures only to find that I *could" mistakenly unbox one that was rare...
This is largely why I have only unboxed Mario, Pikachu, Link, a second Sonic the Hedgehog, a second Mega Man and Toon Link.
I do largely regret unboxing Toon Link even right now because.... This...
http://store.nintendo.co.uk/amiibo/toon-link-no.22-amiibo/11042645.html SOLD OUT... I unboxed a rare one... :*(


----------



## lulubella (Mar 18, 2015)

I regret not preordering Villager. Had no idea these would be so popular


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 18, 2015)

lulubella said:


> I regret not preordering Villager. Had no idea these would be so popular


I preordered Villager, but I regret getting him from GAME because there is a price sticker on the artwork that I know would ruin the box if I were to remove it.


----------



## Cress (Mar 18, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> I know this sounds quite paranoid and all, but in *upmost honesty* with everyone... My *largest* regret is wanting to unbox amiibo figures only to find that I *could" mistakenly unbox one that was rare...
> This is largely why I have only unboxed Mario, Pikachu, Link, a second Sonic the Hedgehog, a second Mega Man and Toon Link.
> I do largely regret unboxing Toon Link even right now because.... This...
> http://store.nintendo.co.uk/amiibo/toon-link-no.22-amiibo/11042645.html SOLD OUT... I unboxed a rare one... :*(



Toon Link is definitely not rare. Look up a different store, they'll probably have them in stock. If not, people can just import. Mario and Pikachu are not rare at all either. Sonic, Mega Man, and Link depend on where you live, but they are pretty common online, so you should be fine to unbox all of them.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flop said:


> GameStop was taking preorders for a May restock last time I checked a couple weeks ago.



Yeah, and those were available for what, 30 seconds?


----------



## Jake (Mar 18, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> My regrets is not being able to preorder two of each rare amiibo before they completely sold out.



Same. I'm also sure mariotheplumber regrets _only_ ordering 5,000 rosalina and luma, too


----------



## Flop (Mar 19, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> I know this sounds quite paranoid and all, but in *upmost honesty* with everyone... My *largest* regret is wanting to unbox amiibo figures only to find that I *could" mistakenly unbox one that was rare...
> This is largely why I have only unboxed Mario, Pikachu, Link, a second Sonic the Hedgehog, a second Mega Man and Toon Link.
> I do largely regret unboxing Toon Link even right now because.... This...
> http://store.nintendo.co.uk/amiibo/toon-link-no.22-amiibo/11042645.html SOLD OUT... I unboxed a rare one... :*(


I've unboxed all like 30 I have LOL NOT EVEN WHINING

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jake. said:


> Same. I'm also sure mariotheplumber regrets _only_ ordering 5,000 rosalina and luma, too


And my only other regret is not preordering 69 Jake Amiibos


----------



## Jake (Mar 19, 2015)

Flop said:


> And my only other regret is not preordering 69 Jake Amiibos



Me too. I'm glad you feel my pain, brother.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 19, 2015)

Is this just a brag thread for OP?


----------



## Flop (Mar 19, 2015)

oranges_ate_you said:


> Is this just a brag thread for OP?


I thought that was clear from the beginning


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 19, 2015)

Why would I be bragging? I posted this topic as I deeply regret something... I would be all smug if I were bragging, surely?


----------



## Boccages (Apr 5, 2015)

I pat myself in the back for buying a Villager and a Wii Fit Trainer amiibo on the day of launch. I didn't buy the Marth amiibo that day as I didn't expect for amiibos to become a rare commodity or else I would have bought him.

I also pat myself on the back for pre-ordering the Toad amiibo who seems to be MIA in-store


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi (Apr 5, 2015)

I regret not preordering the Rosalina and Luma amiibo. I really wanted to get the one and I figured she would be rare, but I still didn't preorder. Now I can't find one anywhere and online prices for her is high.

I also regret not going to Walmart 4 hours early to get Gold Mario. I arrived 20 minutes early and I believe I mssed my only chance of getting one.


----------



## pillow bunny (Apr 5, 2015)

I regret thinking that Amiibos were cool. I'm glad I didn't get any.


----------



## Android (Apr 5, 2015)

Ooh ooh, I know this one. My boyfriend loves Ness, so I stood in line at GameStop to get one for two hours. I left at first to get something to eat, and so when I got back there were about five new people ahead of me. Eventually, it was my turn at the register, and so I gave the girl who was helping me all my facts, my address and such, and when she clicked submit... guest what??

Yes, of course Ness sold out that exact second. Just my luck! 


I don't regret standing in line, after all, I did it for him. I do regret getting hooked into this whole amiibo thing. Curse my fondness for Nintendo merch!!!


----------



## pika62221 (Apr 6, 2015)

My regret? Reserving wave one back in September! Or, probably wanting the stupid things after I saw the E3 presentation! Now, every scalper has jumped on the bandwagon using this as a primary source of income, forcing collectors like me to go to insane lengths to try to keep up on these waves. Now, I wish I either never heard of them, or never started collecting them, it's turning more and more into an insanity instead of a fun collecting it was last November!!


----------



## Boccages (Apr 6, 2015)

Wow. Little Mac is fetching 173 $ right now on Amazon.ca... Had I known, I would have bought 5-6 of them when I saw them instore in early December... For now, I'll enjoy my unwrapped Little Mac amiibo.


----------



## pillow bunny (Apr 6, 2015)

NouvelleOrange said:


> Wow. Little Mac is fetching 173 $ right now on Amazon.ca... Had I known, I would have bought 5-6 of them when I saw them instore in early December... For now, I'll enjoy my unwrapped Little Mac amiibo.



plz don't scalp


----------

